# Give a fishing tip!



## PaulD (Feb 10, 2010)

I've had about all the politico fishing threads I can take.

Here's a REAL fishing thread!

Everybody pitch in on this because you can learn something from everyone!

I'll start

1.) speed it up! Everyone has a tendency to want to slow down retreives when they are getting short strikes or are not getting any hits on a spot that they know is good. Instead of slowing down, SPEED IT UP! make the fish strike out of instinct instead of getting to look at it, often times you'll get fewer short strikes and more strikes because you force the fish into a biological reaction instead of getting to think about it!

2) cover the column. Keep a rod on stand by at all times with a topwater, suspending bait and a jig at all times and work an area with all three.

3) don't beat the dead horse, just cause you caught them there yesterday doesn't mean they are there today. If you aren't catching them, move!


ADD away!


----------



## Randy (Feb 10, 2010)

Try it from a kayak.  There is no better stealth fishing and you can get where nobody else can steal your spots.


----------



## oldenred (Feb 10, 2010)

make sure your using the right type of fishing line...

i.e. 

if you are goin after fish with real soft mouths you need mono because it has some stretch, this allows for a better hook set and is less likely to rip the hook out of the fishes mouth, this is good for fish like kings especially and i use 150lb+ mono leader when fishin for reds so that sharks don't tear it up to easy. 

braided lines have there place and most of us love them, it allows you to feel more of what is going on with the bait and is a heck of a lot tougher than mono. i use this for most of my inshore fishing and bass fishing as well.

never forget the fluro, for those of you that do not know what fluro really is i'll tell ya, it is basically the same as mono but it does not carry the impurities that mono has. this is what allows it to be invisible under water, and when you are dealing with fish that is key. we all know the bigger and older the fish the wiser they tend to be. you will find a fluro leader on most of my fishing gear. use a 10-12 foot section, this will allow you to cut and re-tie many times without having to put another blood knot in the line. 


everyone has the way they fish, this is how i do it and have been succesful at it. good luck fishing


----------



## oldenred (Feb 10, 2010)

let's kep this to fishing tips instead of head butting, don't need this thread ending up like the political threads. thanks


----------



## Randy (Feb 10, 2010)

So you didn't get the joke.  I am glad you agree that nobody steals anybody's spots.

BTW, I like being called and elitest kayaker.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 10, 2010)

RIP on topic conversation. 

If somebody watches you catch fish on a spot then halls tail up to it right by you or jumps to it the next day ( I have a special term for this) then it's spot stealing

I get called and elitist very often. Kayaker is just a much nicer word to follow then the one I usually get.


----------



## retired (Feb 10, 2010)

Go barbless.  Most of us practice some degree of catch & release, but of equal importance is the safe release of undersize, out of slot size or just plain unwanted catches. Barbless makes for much easier and safer releases and if you haven't tried it, you will surprise yourself in that you will still boat most of the fish.  Just keep a tight line and you will boat all the fish you need.


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 10, 2010)

On topic: if you get "blown up" on topwater  don't set the hook right away. Keep maintaining your retieve until you feel him/her on. If the fish misses their are a coupla things that work for me. keep up the same cadence, or as paul mentioned, speed it up a little like the bait is fleeing, or just give it one more twitch like it is wounded. Usually for me, when you cast a topwater, wait till the rings/wake that you made when the bait hits the water go away. somtimes they'll blow it up just dead sticked. Either way, the spooked fish from the big topwater splash will usually settle down or return if you let it rest for a minute after you first chunk it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2010)

Top water blow ups.  Always have a rod ready with a weightless Fluke, throw immediately to that area, most of the time you can catch the fish that "blew up" on your top water bait.


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Top water blow ups.  Always have a rod ready with a weightless Fluke, throw immediately to that area, most of the time you can catch the fish that "blew up" on your top water bait.



the "follow-up". this works. great tip quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 10, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> the "follow-up". this works. great tip quack.



Works good on bass too!!


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 10, 2010)

When float fishing, , if you will put slightly less strength leader than main line, if you become snagged and have to break off, you won't lose your float.

When weightless jerkbait (plastic/fluke) fishing and you don't want the fluke to keep popping out of the water, pinch a split shot about 6" above the bait. This works great at any depth, and still gives the bait freedom. obviously if there is to much current, this is tough as you want to maintain contact with the bait. there are ways to maintain contact in deep current but that is another chapter......


----------



## oldcsm (Feb 10, 2010)

Tipping your artificials with a small piece of shrimp can often produce more hookups. The pro-cure bait scents have also produced well for me and they seem to last a long time. I have tried the Mullet and shrimp flavors so far with good results.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 10, 2010)

When you finish your knot, whatever one you tie, take the tag end and make an overhand knot and slide it down flush with the fishing knot and then clip the remainder.  This way if the fishing knot slips, (and they do), the overhand knot on the tag will stop the slipping.

Live bait guys:  If you can, plumb your live well so the incoming water empties at the very bottom of the well.  This way, the incoming water is constantly pushing the old water up out of the well.  You will be absolutely amazed how much cleaner the water in your well will be and how much longer the bait will live.  Think about it.     Kingfish


----------



## sea trout (Feb 10, 2010)

look for swirling current! fish HUNT where they know bait will be trapped, dissoriented ect. fish that are HUNTING for food bite the best


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 10, 2010)

OK, skinny water and you got the reds ganged up ready for your bare hooked or light jighead live shrimp, gulp shrimp, or DOA shrimp ready to go.....but you just need more distance because of the @#$ wind (like today) or they are just spooky and are staying just outta reach, they move away as you get closer. Turn your shrimp around and run the hook or jig head tail first. You will get alot more distance. I like to bite the tail of the live and thread the hook right thru the bottom...I like the hook to come out the belly, but out the back works just the same on plastic or live.


----------



## Randy (Feb 10, 2010)

or just paddle a little closer, they will never hear you coming.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 10, 2010)

randy said:


> or just paddle a little closer, they will never hear you coming.:d



hahaha that is good!!!!!!!


----------



## bouymarker (Feb 10, 2010)

white/chartruese bucktail....and slow down


----------



## GONoob (Feb 10, 2010)

When storing fiddler crabs outdoors, make sure raccoons cant get to them!


----------



## capt stan (Feb 11, 2010)

For all the folks who don't know how to navigate the coastal rivers... GO on the LOWEST tide of the month. use your gps/ local chart and run the rivers....make gps #'s to all the "high ground". Now you'll never have an issue again. It really is that simple. Spend a few hours of fishing time doing it....it'll pay off tenfold.

LEARN the RULES of the ROAD!!!  Big one I see folks doing wrong and then wound up high and dry is Red on right RETURNING!!! it'll keep ya OFF the mud if you follow that simple rule!


----------



## bouymarker (Feb 11, 2010)

capt stan said:


> For all the folks who don't know how to navigate the coastal rivers... GO on the LOWEST tide of the month. use your gps/ local chart and run the rivers....make gps #'s to all the "high ground". Now you'll never have an issue again. It really is that simple. Spend a few hours of fishing time doing it....it'll pay off tenfold.
> 
> LEARN the RULES of the ROAD!!!  Big one I see folks doing wrong and then wound up high and dry is Red on right RETURNING!!! it'll keep ya OFF the mud if you follow that simple rule!


carry a chart!


----------



## PaulD (Feb 11, 2010)

capt stan said:


> LEARN the RULES of the ROAD!!!  Big one I see folks doing wrong and then wound up high and dry is Red on right RETURNING!!! it'll keep ya OFF the mud if you follow that simple rule!



AMEN to that one!


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 11, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## oldenred (Feb 11, 2010)

*learn how to use your drag the right way*

learn how to use your drag the right way, some fish have soft mouths and the hooks will rip out easily, such as the mackeral family. fish like these only need about 3lbs of tension to bring em in. the fight will take longer but it will also ensure that you land the big one.

 when you get fish like them big reds, they have a nice hard mouth and don't do well on the return if you finesse fish em you need to make sure that you tighten that drag up  as much as your equipment will allow so that you can get the fish in, admire it for a second and return it back to. the water.  DO NOT tire these fish out if you can avoid it

before fishing ask questions about the type of fish you are targetting to learn about how to  fight them, this will be the difference in landing moby dick or goin home with only your bait


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 11, 2010)

To protect your drag system always tighten drag down when washing reels. Then always loosen drags all or almost all the way when storing.

Use a small amount of mono first when spooling braid on a reel or cover the spool with one wrap of masking tape, this will prevent any slippage.

If your braid appears fuzzy, discolored or otherwise imperfect, transfer it to another spool by reeling it directly from the old spool to the new. The bottom layer of that braid will now be the top and will be in great shape.

A small drop of super glue on a knot will help the knot strength. This works good when attatching soft plastics to a hook or jighead as well. It will generally give you a few more fish/cast before the plastic keeps slipping.

Don't know if it is true but have heard that preperation H works as a fish attractant.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 11, 2010)

Keep a positive attitude. You never know when that big fish is gonna whack your line.


----------



## d-a (Feb 11, 2010)

bouymarker said:


> carry a chart!



Having one does you no good if you cant read it

d-a


----------



## diamondback (Feb 11, 2010)

1. keep an eye out for oil slicks.these are often a sign of feeding trout

2.look for diving birds,usually schooling fish.

3.mono or flouro leaders will always get more bites than wire leaders. 

4.use as light of line and leader as you can get away with.

5.fish the down current side of oyster bars,fish will be feeding on whats washed off of it.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Dont get into Salt Water Fishing, Its to expensive


----------



## oldenred (Feb 11, 2010)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Dont get into Salt Water Fishing, Its to expensive



but the memories are priceless!


----------



## sea trout (Feb 12, 2010)

XTREME HUNTER said:


> Dont get into Salt Water Fishing, Its to expensive



TOO LATE!!!! 
maybe we could add some tips how to fish for cheap!

1. find the closest boat launch to where you want to fish.
2. ???


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2010)

Very good advice in those posts about the drag! Often overlooked.


----------



## earl (Feb 12, 2010)

Fish cheap 
2. Learn to use a cast net for cheap bait.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2010)

earl said:


> Fish cheap
> 2. Learn to use a cast net for cheap bait.



Good advice,earl! Not only cheap bait,but if you net it where you're gonna fish,it's _native_ bait.

Good to "see" ya over here at th' fishin' hole!


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 12, 2010)

Probably won't believe it but plastics fish cheaper than buying live bait....still doesn't beat a cast net or a mudminister trap.....but does save ALOT of time and mess. And for trout you can actually catch as many if not more in half the time...quality fish too. And whatever your choice, support your local bait and tackle shop whenever possible.


----------



## sentrysam (Feb 12, 2010)

*this is what will happen*



capt stan said:


> For all the folks who don't know how to navigate the coastal rivers... GO on the LOWEST tide of the month. use your gps/ local chart and run the rivers....make gps #'s to all the "high ground". Now you'll never have an issue again. It really is that simple. Spend a few hours of fishing time doing it....it'll pay off tenfold.
> 
> LEARN the RULES of the ROAD!!!  Big one I see folks doing wrong and then wound up high and dry is Red on right RETURNING!!! it'll keep ya OFF the mud if you follow that simple rule!



if you let someone who does not know the sounds and rivers operate your craft ,this will happen,be prepared to spend a few hours gull watchin...ss


----------



## oldenred (Feb 12, 2010)

sentrysam said:


> if you let someone who does not know the sounds and rivers operate your craft ,this will happen,be prepared to spend a few hours gull watchin...ss



i am just so glad that wasn't us Wayne...., my wife wouldn't belive that one!


----------



## Nautical Son (Feb 12, 2010)

Remember the rule of thirds when you are going to fish offfshore....1/3 gas out 1/3 gas to get back and 1/3 spare.....you never know how long it may take to get back in after you've been trolling around and catching fish....wind can be your friend or your enemy...



Don't buy into the hype of red hooks (bleeding bait) and then also buy into the red leader material cause red is invisible.....fish don't react to color nearly as much as they do to smell.....


----------



## rifleroom (Feb 12, 2010)

Good thread Bro!... Doing ALOT of recon has been a big help in learning to fish coastal waters for me! I have put in on low tide many times to ride and look. I look for oysters, shell beds, flats, run-outs, points that would be submerged at higher tides and so on and so forth! Either take a note book and make notes or mark these areas on your GPS. It never hurts to just put in near low tide and take the family for a boat ride on a Sunday afternoon and then come back later and fish these spots!


----------



## PaulD (Feb 13, 2010)

When connecting your fluro leader to braid main line use a uni-uni if the diameter is close to the same. If you're using a heavier leader, say 20# or larger, use a Naples knot. It cast much smoother.

Always carry a Screw driver, a pair of pliers and the most common socket sizes you have on your boat. Along with spare plugs, fuel filter and pumps.

Also have spare cartridges for your baitwell pumps rigged with quick connects should you have one fail you can fix it in seconds.


----------



## oldenred (Feb 13, 2010)

PaulD said:


> When connecting your fluro leader to braid main line use a uni-uni if the diameter is close to the same. If you're using a heavier leader, say 20# or larger, use a Naples knot. It cast much smoother.
> 
> Always carry a Screw driver, a pair of pliers and the most common socket sizes you have on your boat. Along with spare plugs, fuel filter and pumps.
> 
> Also have spare cartridges for your baitwell pumps rigged with quick connects should you have one fail you can fix it in seconds.



does this know also go by the sebile knot??? i couldn't find anything for a naples knot except a refernce to it also being called this knot, if so i found a how to link on it. i like it!

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1N0mCf0AIAA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1N0mCf0AIAA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 13, 2010)

Avoid placing your hook/lure in the rod guides. Use the hook keeper, or cork, or reel or support for the guide. Once your guide has becomed nicked it will often cut the line on a hook set or any significant resistance. you will curse the line and switch brands. To check the guides use a Q-tip or old girls hose to check for nicks, the q-tip or hose will hang on the nick.

On artificials I tie a loop knot on everything that does not have a split ring. With the exception of spinnerbaits.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Feb 14, 2010)

Fishing AND Boating Tips:

1. Learn to launch your boat in less than 2-3 minutes.

2. Inside the Gulfstream, use braid. Mono is out unless you Kingfish Professionally.

3. Spen an extra $20-30 bucks on your reels. They're priced higher for a good reason.

4. Buy a Yamaha.

5. NEVER, EVER buy a new offshore boat. 20-30% decline in value after 2 months of use in this market.

6. There are no tarpon in Georgia. 

7. Trout fishing in Georgia is no good.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 14, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Fishing AND Boating Tips:
> 
> 1. Learn to launch your boat in less than 2-3 minutes.
> 
> ...



 GOOD TO HAVE YOU BACK BROTHER!

Solid advice.

While I'm thinging about it.

Store your reels with the drags all the way loss.
Spray your gear with reel magic or a silicon based spray. 
UV light is very rough on line so store them out of the sun.
Respect the sport. Help another boat in need and don't keep it or kill it unless your gonna eat it!!!! Wet your hands when you handle a fish for release, support their belly and NO BOGA GRIPS unless you plan on keeping the fish.


----------



## bouymarker (Feb 15, 2010)

oldenred said:


> does this know also go by the sebile knot??? i couldn't find anything for a naples knot except a refernce to it also being called this knot, if so i found a how to link on it. i like it!
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1N0mCf0AIAA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1N0mCf0AIAA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


Oh wow, I'll be trying that one...thanks, red.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 15, 2010)

Just saw that. Yes Sebile and Naples are the same. In the SE its a Naples, west coast its a Sebile.


----------



## oldenred (Feb 15, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Just saw that. Yes Sebile and Naples are the same. In the SE its a Naples, west coast its a Sebile.



after you mentioned it i looked it up, least to say i like it, just wish it was easier to tie! cast a whgole lot better than them blood knots too. here are some more knot how too's 

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com 

my go to knot is the polymer knot or trilene knot, the snell is great also


----------



## PaulD (Feb 15, 2010)

The more you tie it the easier it'll get. I also recommend snelling hooks. I'm a big fan of it and its not difficult and is a very very good hook connection.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 16, 2010)

Plan for your trip like you might run into a typhon.  

Put your safety gear in your boat first, your boat plug second, test your radio and test your bilge and boat lights before you leave the house.  Test your radio again before you get too far from the ramp.  Be sure your life preservers are either on your back or out in the open when running.

Check the tides and tidal movement for your planned area of fishing.

Familiarize yourself with the area of the coast you are to be fishing, including looking for an alternative place to return to if storms keep you from the place where you came out from.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 16, 2010)

A great place to jig up bait for the day is right under the cleaning table at the marina.  Early morning or late afternoon.   Kingfish


----------



## LipRip'r (Feb 16, 2010)

The double uni is much smoother out of the guides if you dab superglue on the connection after trimming.  I'm gonna play with that Sebile a little though....looks strong


----------



## Robert 31320 (Feb 22, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Fishing AND Boating Tips:
> 
> 1. Learn to launch your boat in less than 2-3 minutes.
> 
> ...



8. In addition to #1, Don't park in front of the ramp and arrange all your crap from the truck to the boat!

9. The only way to learn when and where to catch fish is to be there doing it routinely.


----------



## squirrelhunter912 (Mar 7, 2010)

become a member of seatow or some other company it may cost money but its worth it


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Mar 11, 2010)

Keep it simple stupid, don't over complicate things. Fish are simple they need food,temp, or sex. Different times of they year they key on different things find that and you have them. Also don't read the magazines with the new have to know knot. Learn a uni knot and tie it with your eyes closed.
Capt. Mike


----------



## sea trout (Mar 11, 2010)

Robert 31320 said:


> 8. In addition to #1, Don't park in front of the ramp and arrange all your crap from the truck to the boat!
> 
> 10. in addition to #8, don't load your boat and pack everything from the boat to the truck and go back and forth to the trash can 15 times, unbolt your troller motor, change your clothes, talk on your cell phone, dump your ice, dump your bait, yell at your friends while still on the ramp while others and/or i am ready to load my boat!!!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Mar 11, 2010)

The deeper you go the better it is!


----------



## Gary S. Colecchio (Mar 12, 2010)

Never leave your tarpon fly leader stretcher in Paul's boat!

Send that  (goshdarned ) thing back to me!


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 26, 2010)

A small grub on a unweighted hook tied off about 12-15 inches from the back of a topwater plug can be very effective for trout.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's a couple of tips: My 1st is a cure for fish shrinkage in the cooler. . .when you get on the water take seawater and put it in your fish cooler with loose ice not in bags. Fill until a couple of inces from the top of the ice. At the end of the day your fish will look just caught instaed of lying on the ice drying out shrinking.                                                        My 2nd tip is for making a smooth caulk bead on your boat. Simply dip your finger in rubbing alcohol and smooth the bead. Wipe your finger on a rag in between dips.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 23, 2010)

Fluke season has arrived and the waters are bountiful. I have found that using squid, a 10-12oz sinker, & a wide gap fluke hooks, works best for me. Also creating a flutter tail, by cutting the squid long & thin.


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jul 3, 2010)

on the tip of silicone or reel magic i have heard that in time this stuff would degrade your line unless you constantly re-apply


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 27, 2010)

bouymarker said:


> white/chartruese bucktail....and slow down



Agreed, but red and white works best for me.  The tipping with shrimp bits is good, too.


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 27, 2010)

GONoob said:


> When storing fiddler crabs outdoors, make sure raccoons cant get to them!



An old Igloo cooler with moss in it with a tight lid.  Put moss in it for them and give them a saltwater bath every day. I kept several hundred this winter until July.  You do have to attend to them every day!


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 27, 2010)

capt stan said:


> For all the folks who don't know how to navigate the coastal rivers... GO on the LOWEST tide of the month. use your gps/ local chart and run the rivers....make gps #'s to all the "high ground". Now you'll never have an issue again. It really is that simple. Spend a few hours of fishing time doing it....it'll pay off tenfold.
> 
> LEARN the RULES of the ROAD!!!  Big one I see folks doing wrong and then wound up high and dry is Red on right RETURNING!!! it'll keep ya OFF the mud if you follow that simple rule!



Ditto:  Take a basic boating coarse USCG Aux. of Power Squad.


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 27, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Fishing AND Boating Tips:
> 
> 1. Learn to launch your boat in less than 2-3 minutes.
> 
> ...



Agreed, Captain: But on #5, Do as Cracker Larry and I have and still do, build your own boat.


----------

